# National in Ohio



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Is any one from MLS attending the show in Cincinnati other than Robby, Renee and myself?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

RJ is there


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

If he's here, he must be hiding pretty good. I have been here all day and havn't seen him !


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, I'm here we just left the bar an hour ago remember!


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Treeman on 05 Jun 2013 10:49 PM 
Is any one from MLS attending the show in Cincinnati other than Robby, Renee and myself? Mike - I am here - I'll be doing an electronics clinic at 2:00 this afternoon. 

dave


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Rex, I do remember being in the bar with you Guys, barely. Not much interest on MLS.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Treeman on 06 Jun 2013 07:24 AM 
Rex, I do remember being in the bar with you Guys, barely. 
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm... Do we dare go there????????









'Twill be interesting to hear further reports on the show...


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Convention Timing Question: Is it me or does this seem like an awkward time for the convention? I know it's typically more pleasant than July or August, but with school still in session for much of America does that shut out some younger folks? That's why I'm not there.


----------



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

Bonnie and I are here. Open houses rained out today. Last one we went to was in KC and this seems a lot smaller.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Is it me or does this seem like an awkward time for the convention? 
I agree, it does put a crimp in families with school-aged kids attending. But in reality, that particular demographic (which includes me) makes up such a small percentage of the typical convention crowd anyway. Even the past two conventions here in Denver--mid-July, with all the tourism draw of the Rocky Mountains--families with school-aged kids were very few and far between. 

Later, 

K


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm not there. I was hoping to be, but there was a scheduling conflict, not to mention it's pretty far away. I only know of one couple from Sacramento attending this year, and they aren't on MLS. (By the way Mike, I've given them instructions to go meet you and Renee and say 'hi' for me!)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I did arrive and met with the drunks







today. So I am here but no sign of JJ. Lots of venders just spread out. Lots of stuff. I blew my allowance in about 10 min. It was a good day to be indoors account of rain so hopefully the venders did well. Will be visiting entertainment Jct tomorrow. quite a place from sofme of the folks I talked to. Later RJD


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We were invited to EnterTrainment last night. It is quite an attraction, very much worth seeing. The group putting on the show are very helpful to the vendors, will bring ice water and offer to watch the booth for a potty break. Our sales have been very good, already have exceeded sales at Chicago with two days left. Have seen several customers from Arizona. The rain yesterday was unfortunate for those on layout tours.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I did not run into any of you??


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I am stewing about going on Saturday. Would be a long drive and just wonder if it is worth the trip? Wonder if the layouts are worth a drive and if the vendor area is also worth a trip? 

Doug


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty you got to show up in order to run into folks.

Just returned from touring entertrainment jct. Well worth going to. Lots of great detail and a lot of animation. I recommend going if you get a chance. BTW the also have a hobby shop there and had some great deals on G scale eng and cars. Bachman,Aristo and USAT all sold there. discounted for the convention.

I was impressed with the venders hall. Lots of stuff. Later RJD


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I will be there tomorrow with my buddy Steve, watch for the blue Land Rover Discovery arriving, that will be us. I will be checking out any older LGB engines for sale, shopping and on the fence between a 2119d bumblebee mogul or a 2085d SEG Mallet. Mike


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news, Mike... Good talking with you. Delighted to hear that sales have been good. Same as we had at the BTS last weekend...


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes. It was great to meet folks and chat in person. 

The layout tours on Thursday did get rain (sometimes hard), but it was well worth getting wet. Some VERY impressive layouts! Enjoyed seeing the live steam track in operation just outside the vendors area. 

Great Wolf Lodge is a wonderful place to take kids and grandkids. MOST impressive and right next to Kings Island Amusement Park! 

Well its off to breakfast and more layout tours in Cincinnati and northern Kentucky.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Sure Mike I got some figures from you first thing Thursday 
I met Mike R, Charlie and Travis and Gary R. Layouts very nice, ETJ spectacular. 
Last night ran my live steam into the darkness, hung out with MLS guys, great evening 
Having a fun time 

Jerry


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

And none of you people thought to bring a camera and take pictures ? Nice. thanks for sharing.


J.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

You would think someone would post some pictures.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Marty has the camera

in the bumper cars.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Post Pictures? Up at 0600, layouts all am, show pm, run live steam until 10pm, dinner, sleep, repeat 

J


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Will have some up and video tomorrow nite guys


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I attended this years convention. The clubs that put it on did a masterful job...one of the better conventions in my opinion. I was here with ChilliCharley, Jerry Bohlander, Gary Reese, and Travis ???. The EnterTRAINment junction visit was jaw dropping. The layouts were great...saw about 25 I think. On highlight of the convention was a gravity race...three classes...stock, funny, and designed to win...read that as lead sleds on wheels. It was very entertaining...and I think should be part of every NGRC.

I am computer disadvantaged while here...so photos won't get posted for several days.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I was there on the public open day(saturday) with a friend. We both had a great time, everybody was friendly. We shopped both the vendor area, then the swap tent event (feeding frenzie!) when it happened. We also both ran live steam with Jim S out on his portable track under the white tent. We both cant wait for the convention to return out east again. For what we saw of the convention, it looked to be a professionaly put on event and a big thanks goes out to the club(s) and individuals involved for a job well done! Mike T and Steve B.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Did not know you where coming Mike. Sorry I missed you all. Later RJD


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

I hate to belittle other conventions, but this one was better than the last few. Reminded me of what the conventions used to be. 

There was time to visit the vendors without giving up on clinics and other activities. That has always bugged me. Do I want to shop or learn? Can't do both. 

Still no ideas what happens after 2016 however. They did not even ask for bids at the banquet.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Bidding was the night before the banquet. Only about ten people showed and no one bid on any future conventions. 

David


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

I attended thur thru sun. Thought the driving instructions given out were very good. Had attended here 10 years ago, but only 5 or 6 of those on the tour ths year. Not 
everybody can be on the tour (there were 30 homes on the tour) plus an aging membership resulting in fewer layouts avaliable. Saw 28, not disappointed in any. Some good deals from the vendors & my lady attended 2 of the clinics which she found very interesting & inspiring. Grandkids came over from Indianapolis to join us to for the weekend at The Great Wolf Lodge. All in all an enjoyable time. This was my 6th convention, KC being the last one.


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, forgot to add I do think attendance was down from past conventions and the heavy rain on thursday did cause problems for those using track power which I believe was all the ones on that day. Besides one on sat using Air Wire, I think all other layouts were operating with track power.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Personaly I would like to see Indy bid for 2016 or 2017 national. Its been since '89 that is was in the circle city. If we can successfully host a superbowl, we can handle a national convention for garden railroads. By then Watts will be settled into thier new store and I know there are quite a few nice layouts around the Indianapolis area or near by from the pics on the Indiana Large Scale Engineers website(a club my friend and I plan to join shortly). Indianapolis makes a nice comprimise from having it on the east or west coast being somewhat just right of middle. Has a nice international airport for direct flights, Amtrak station and easy access from several different interstate highways. Mike


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike 

See the list below extracted from this thread ==> http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/13/aft/125077/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

1st Annual NGRC 1985 Denver, Colorado 
2nd Annual NGRC 1986 Denver, Colorado 
3rd Annual NGRC 1987 Denver, Colorado 
4th Annual NGRC 1988 Denver, Colorado 
5th Annual NGRC 1989 San Francisco, California (Concord, CA) 
6th Annual NGRC 1990 San Diego, California 
7th Annual NGRC 1991 Cincinnati, Ohio 
8th Annual NGRC 1992 Washington, DC (Reston, Virginia) 
9th Annual NGRC 1993 Sacramento, California 
10th Annual NGRC 1994 Denver, Colorado 
11th Annual NGRC 1995 Cincinnati, Ohio 
12th Annual NGRC 1996 Orlando, Florida 
13th Annual NGRC 1997 Washington, DC (Alexandria, VA) 
14th Annual NGRC 1998 Santa Clara, California 
15th Annual NGRC 1999 Chicago, Illinois 
16th Annual NGRC 2000 San Diego, California 
17th Annual NGRC 2001 Seattle, Washington 
18th Annual NGRC 2002 Cincinnati, Ohio 
19th Annual NGRC 2003 Sacramento, California 
20th Annual NGRC 2004 Denver, Colorado 
21st Annual NGRC 2005 Chicago (St. Charles), Illinois 
22nd Annual NGRC 2006 Santa Clara, California 
23rd Annual NGRC 2007 Las Vegas, Nevada 
24th Annual NGRC 2008 Phoenix, Arizona (Chandler, AZ) 
25th Annual NGRC 2009 Denver Colorado 
26th Annual NGRC 2010 Seattle, Washington 
27th Annual NGRC 2011 Kansas City, Kansas 
28th Annual NGRC 2012 Chicago (St. Charles), Illinois 
29th Annual NGRC 2013 Cincinnati, Ohio 
30th Annual NGRC 2014 Tampa, Florida 
31st Annual NGRC 2015 Denver, Colorado 
32nd Annual NGRC 2016 Bay Area, California 

The NGRC has NEVER been held in Indianapolis. The 11th LGB Club Convention WAS held there in 1989. Completely different event. 

As you can see from the list the 5th NGRC was held in Concord CA in 1989. It was the first NGRC I attended and three years later I was the Chairman of the 8th NGRC in Reston, VA [1992] sponsored by the Washington, Virginia, and Maryland GRS.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

my bad I get the two mixed up, well either way it would be an excellent place to hold one IMHO.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We made it home today early afternoon after the visit to TalTree yesterday. It was a good convention for us. Met many existing customers and now have some new ones.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike 

Not a problem... I suspected as much. I was never a true LGB collector so never attend one of those conventions, or a BTO event either. Just thought a refresh of the full list might be useful for the latecomers. Indy might be a good spot. i remember when they used to have Ga 1 steam meets at a track on the grounds of the Indiana Transportation Museum at Noblesville back in the mid 1990s.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

and the Indy garden railway scene is quite active with the club that is more or less based down that way. I was big into LGB as a teen (just couldnt afford to own much of it back then!) thanks to my German aunt and uncle bringing me home a LGB starter set from one of thier trips to Germany. I still have a huge stack of BTO magazines and most all of the LGB Telegram magazines. Mike


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Glad you made it home safe Mike. My friend and I had an awsome time. Still stoked to work on his and my garden railroads since attending on Saturday. Mike


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

I think there's one error on that list.. the 2010 Convention was held in Tacoma, WA, -- not Seattle (altho there were plenty of layouts around & even in Seattle on the tours)


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary

You are correct, the following is a link to an issue of the Northern Nevada Garden Railroad Society Magazine that supports your claim.









Northern Nevada Garden Railroad Society Magazine; Feb. 2010; Pages 8-11[/b]


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

For my wife and myself one of the high lights of the convention was the entertrainment night. The food was awesome , if you went away hunger it was your own fault . The layout was something to see. We will be going back again to see it . The bbq was other thing pulled pork pulled chicken, burnt baked beans and pasta salad and $2.25 for a can of soda. The gravity games were fun to watch.


----------

